# Time Bomb Vapors - Juice Reviews



## Rob Fisher (20/12/15)

Company:Time Bomb Vapors
Product Name:TNT Ice




Reviewer:Rob Fisher

Mod:SX Mini M Class
Watts/Volts:32,8 Watts

Atomiser:Fish Bone Plus Dripper
Coil Resistance:0,48Ω
Wicking Material:Rayon

Strength:3mg
Blend:60/40
Price: Unknown - Given to me for review.
Website:https://www.facebook.com/TimeBombVapors/

Website blurb:A mix of strawberry, apple and peach lightly mentholated.
Reviewer Notes: This juice was given to me for review by @BigB from Vape Decadence.

The vape on this juice is quality... there are those juices that you can immediately taste are smooth and refined and shout quality. This is one of them. I was really pleasantly surprised because I have tasted so many menthol juices and most of them come up short for me. This is a very flavourful menthol juice that can be lung hit... fortunately for me the apple is way in the distance and the strawberry and peach are predominant with just the right amount of menthol...

This one is going into a tank shortly for a longer test... and it may even get into one of my squonkers... if fact I may just go straight to a squonker.

This is a great juice and I'm going to put it into the Lil Pinch Squonker right now...

Similar to: Can't say I have found one that this is similar to... 

Avoid if: You don't like menthol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/15)

The juice made it into a Squonker!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/12/15)

Rob, I assume this is an international juice from the USA ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/15)

Silver said:


> Rob, I assume this is an international juice from the USA ?



Yes it is @Silver. @BigB brings in international juices that he thinks his customers (and him) will like and then he keeps a few bottles in stock for them. This one he brought in for me to try! He has a few other Time Bomb Vapor juices and I'm eager to try those too!


----------



## Silver (20/12/15)

Ok thanks @Rob Fisher 
Just checking because what i like to do is if the juice is not available or readily available here in SA i like to put the country in brackets in the title.

So i guess that applies here since @BigB is not really offering it as a permanent offering?


----------



## zadiac (20/12/15)

Probably not the best name to give your juice company in these times of struggle with negative propaganda.


----------



## Nightwalker (20/12/15)

Haha


zadiac said:


> Probably not the best name to give your juice company in these times of struggle with negative propaganda.


Can you see customs faces? It's TNT.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/15)

Silver said:


> Ok thanks @Rob Fisher
> Just checking because what i like to do is if the juice is not available or readily available here in SA i like to put the country in brackets in the title.
> 
> So i guess that applies here since @BigB is not really offering it as a permanent offering?



@BigB?


----------



## BigB (22/12/15)

Sorry about delayed reply. I am being run haggard at the moment. My designer is out of action (bitten by a snake) so I have been burning 2 candles for 2 businesses a bit.

Anyway, I brought TNT in because it was rated as a great seller in the USA (it's a lovely refreshing fruity mix). I brought the Ice version in because there are Ice fans here in Toti (plus of course I know Rob loves his Ice). Rob has been good to me when it come to Ice in the past. The USA guys have found a way to have ice cold fruit on tap and I have to admit that I like it. No issues with "too strong to vape on a sub ohm coil" and yet still icy cold.

I also brought the Pixy flavour in as well. It's a tasty juice that tastes like the grape flavour you get from those sherbet like straws you got, then cut the tip off, then poured out to enjoy.

I do have stock at the E-Cig Inn but given that there is some interest, I will order more for the online side of things.


----------

